# Gold Tip made in Mexico ?



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

brudford said:


> My local dealer states that Gold Tip arrows moved their production to Mexico and that is why the quality has gone down hill .



3 shops in my area that sold them for years stopped selling them because they said the consistency from shaft to shaft got bad.


----------



## brudford (Sep 15, 2006)

I E-mailed Gold Tip and asked them for an answer to my question . I bought 1/2 doz. The arrrows are fine . I just will not support a company that moves it's production for cheaper labor. For Gods sake these are only arrows if their
that greedy that their chasing .50 cent /hr labor then I will gladley pay more
as a matter of principle. Nowhere on the shafts does it state made in the USA ! I wll pay double the price then for the FatBoys who are employing
local Americans with jobs. Maybe the Global economy applies to autos, but
arrows, give me a break .


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Not here!*

I do not understand what it is when people are saying quality is down hill. I have been selling gold tip products for several years and to this day I would put them up against any arrow out there. I have compared them side by side with almost every arrow out there and my groups at 50 yards are equal and most of the time even better with the .003 xt hunter when compared to more expensive arrows from other manufacturers in the .001 straightness. I even compared the xt hunter .003 to the V1 victory the other day and shot better groups with the old xt's. Of course there wasn't enough difference to matter with either. Both shot great. I will keep selling them until I can see a quality drop for myself. Gold tip sells excellent quality arrows for a great price.


----------



## brudford (Sep 15, 2006)

I'am ok with the quality,the dealer at the pro shop had issues with quality . My concern is only that of place of manufacture. If it is true why buy an arrow made in Mexico when there are other US companies making them ?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

brudford said:


> I'am ok with the quality,the dealer at the pro shop had issues with quality . My concern is only that of place of manufacture. If it is true why buy an arrow made in Mexico when there are other US companies making them ?


It's my understanding that victory arrows ar emade in the old goldtip plant.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*maybe so*

Who can name some carbon arrows made in USA? I called some companies about this a while back and all but one said they were made out of the country.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I have little choice here !*

:mg: I'm geared toward using them as I got three dozen of them !:sad:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Who can name some carbon arrows made in USA? I called some companies about this a while back and all but one said they were made out of the country.


Easton

Beman

Victory

Carbon Tech


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

2005Ultramag said:


> Easton
> 
> Beman
> 
> ...


Some Eastons are made in the states, some are made overseas.

All Bemans are made here.

Victorys are made in Mexico.

Carbon Tech recently moved production to China.

Arrow Dynamics are made here somewhere.

FWIW, Gold Tip moved production to Mexico several years ago, this is not a recent move.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Arrows*

Where are Trophy Ridge arrows made?


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Arrow Dynamics, Forge Bow also has arrow line Made in USA. Trophy Ridge are made in china.


----------



## brudford (Sep 15, 2006)

I will suffer and save the money and buy Easton Fat Boys double the price of the burrito Mexico Gold Tip arrows. Fat Boys made in the USA and very good quality .


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

> Carbon Tech recently moved production to China.


I've got two dozen Panthers, and a dozen Cheetahs.

If what you say is true then I've bought my last Carbon Tech arrow.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*rebel*

I am not saying that any particular arrow is of poor quality but I am getting tired of supporting companies who send those jobs out the country. I also am familiar with other products made in other countrys and their quality. Such as a simple hammer that shatters into thousand pieces when you hit something with it. Now I don't think it was abuse of the hammer .So, I can only conclude it was worthless in the first place. Same thing with all their cheap made junk. Do I really want to take a chance like that with a carbon arrow? No, I am ready to rebel against this nonsense and spend my time searching for things that say MADE IN USA!


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*rebel*

We have to start somewhere in taking back our country so might as well be right here right now. You can bet if we stop buying those arrows you will see them hightailing it back home. I don't think they sell many arrows in China,Mexico,etc. anyway. BTW I thought that Easton told me that the aluminums were made here and the carbons overseas somewhere. Not sure about that ,its been a while.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

FORESTGUMP said:


> We have to start somewhere in taking back our country so might as well be right here right now. You can bet if we stop buying those arrows you will see them hightailing it back home. I don't think they sell many arrows in China,Mexico,etc. anyway. BTW I thought that Easton told me that the aluminums were made here and the carbons overseas somewhere. Not sure about that ,its been a while.


I'll confirm it before I buy my next dozen, but if they say Made in China on them they'll sit on the shelf. I'll go back to my Beman ICS Hunters in a heartbeat. They have *Made in USA* on every shaft just like my current crop of Panthers, and Cheetahs do.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

FORESTGUMP said:


> I am not saying that any particular arrow is of poor quality but I am getting tired of supporting companies who send those jobs out the country. I also am familiar with other products made in other countrys and their quality. Such as a simple hammer that shatters into thousand pieces when you hit something with it. Now I don't think it was abuse of the hammer .So, I can only conclude it was worthless in the first place. Same thing with all their cheap made junk. Do I really want to take a chance like that with a carbon arrow? No, I am ready to rebel against this nonsense and spend my time searching for things that say MADE IN USA!


*I've been anti-made in China for years. *

I've refused to buy ANYTHING made in China to the point that I sometmes piss people off when I'm shopping. Too damned bad. It's my money, and my choice.

As long as I can find CT shafts made here I'll buy them, but if I see any marked Made in China then they can rot on the shelf.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

FORESTGUMP said:


> We have to start somewhere in taking back our country so might as well be right here right now. You can bet if we stop buying those arrows you will see them hightailing it back home. I don't think they sell many arrows in China,Mexico,etc. anyway. BTW I thought that Easton told me that the aluminums were made here and the carbons overseas somewhere. Not sure about that ,its been a while.


Most Easton products are made in the US.The only one I know for a fact that is made over seas is the Easton storm shafts.


----------



## brudford (Sep 15, 2006)

I'am sure glad and very proud that others feel the same as I do . Forest Gump made a point that I did not really consider. We have all seen pictures of carbon arrows splitting and spearing someones hand, yes the safety issue . Yes I'am saying I do not trust arrows made in China or Mexico . Besides what do they know about our bow culture here ? I also looked at some old Gold Tips of a friend of mine that proudly had made in America right on the arrow . Shame on you Gold Tip,I guess you just could not resist chasing the .50 cent/ hr labor cost,Your company sickens me ! Infact lets start a boycott right now, do not buy any arrow that is not made here in the USA .


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

I wonder what Uncle Ted thinks of his arrows being made in Mexico?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

brudford said:


> I will suffer and save the money and buy Easton Fat Boys double the price of the burrito Mexico Gold Tip arrows. Fat Boys made in the USA and very good quality .


Remember when I said some of the Easton carbons are made in the USA???? The fatboys are not part of the some. Better look into the Beman 9.3s.

The Fatboys and Redlines I know are not made in the US...


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

brudford said:


> My local dealer states that Gold Tip arrows moved their production to Mexico and that is why the quality has gone down hill .


Thats not the reason, but who cares? ce's arrows are made in korea so it wouldnt make any difference on what kind of quality the arrows shoot or fly does it? anyways gold tip beats ce anyday me and a friend proved that at erie


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

2005Ultramag said:


> *I've been anti-made in China for years. *
> 
> I've refused to buy ANYTHING made in China to the point that I sometmes piss people off when I'm shopping. Too damned bad. It's my money, and my choice.
> 
> As long as I can find CT shafts made here I'll buy them, but if I see any marked Made in China then they can rot on the shelf.


koreas close enough?


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I manufacture carbon arrows in Kansas, been doing it for 15 years. I have contacted buyers form Bass Pro, Cabela's, Dicks, Gander Mountain about offering a carbon arrow line that is all American made. I have also contacted the big archery distributors, with no luck. There are some buyers and individuals who actually seek out American made products-Forge, Allied and 3 Rivers. I don't understand why give another country esp. a communist one (china) our money for archery products. 

Glen Thurber


----------



## brudford (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Bruce,
I am glad you are satistifed with the Series 22 shafts!! Yes, your local shop is correct...Gold Tip shafts have been manufactured in Mexico since 2006. The manufacturing is done there, then the raw shafts are shipped to Utah for quality control, packaging, fletching, shipping, etc. Sales and all corporate activites are done in Utah as well.

Thanks,

Taylor Edwards
Sales Representative
Gold Tip, LLC 

To be fair to Gold Tip here is my return e-mail from them . Above


----------



## brudford (Sep 15, 2006)

Remember when I said some of the Easton carbons are made in the USA???? The fatboys are not part of the some. Better look into the Beman 9.3s.

The Fatboys and Redlines I know are not made in the US... 

Reylamb, I just purchased 1/2 dozen of the Fat Boys and they say made in the USA on the shaft ?


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

brudford said:


> Reylamb, I just purchased 1/2 dozen of the Fat Boys and they say made in the USA on the shaft ?


Ya, but does that mean manufactured or assembled?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

brudford said:


> Remember when I said some of the Easton carbons are made in the USA???? The fatboys are not part of the some. Better look into the Beman 9.3s.
> 
> The Fatboys and Redlines I know are not made in the US...
> 
> Reylamb, I just purchased 1/2 dozen of the Fat Boys and they say made in the USA on the shaft ?


The lable was put on in America.

I love this do you all run around naked your cloths are not made here. You must all walk your car might be assembled here but the components are not. The keyboard you are typing on wasnt made here. so how can you be on the computer using non American made products.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

brudford said:


> Remember when I said some of the Easton carbons are made in the USA???? The fatboys are not part of the some. Better look into the Beman 9.3s.
> 
> The Fatboys and Redlines I know are not made in the US...
> 
> Reylamb, I just purchased 1/2 dozen of the Fat Boys and they say made in the USA on the shaft ?


Interesting. I have 4 dozen, granted they are a few years old now, and none of them have made in the USA on them...........maybe they moved their mfg plant here????


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> The lable was put on in America.
> 
> I love this do you all run around naked your cloths are not made here. You must all walk your car might be assembled here but the components are not. The keyboard you are typing on wasnt made here. so how can you be on the computer using non American made products.


Seems not much is actually made here but rather put together here. We Americans are a greedy people, demanding high wages from jobs that maybe shouldn't be paid so high. I think the movement to importing of goods manufactured for a fraction of what a US worker would get paid is due in large part to greed of CEOs and stockholders wanting to make 50MM more than the 250MM they made last year. because 250MM just isn't enough.

We haven't got much choice but to buy non american products because America is not in the business of manufacturing things anymore, that ship sailed quite some time ago, we are part of a global economy now.

Very sad indeed. 

BTW where does the carbon come from for the shafts (any company)??? Anyone?? I believe it is not from us that is the US. 

also, Korea knows archery. many of the best archers in the world are Korean.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Archery Products and/or Services Made in USA 
All Made in USA & American Made
Information, Database and Search Engine. 

Searching for Made in USA products: archery
0 occurences found 


Straight from the madeinusa.org website


----------



## smaxwell (May 26, 2008)

I was getting reay to order a doz 5575's... Guess I'll look at Bemams. ICS Hunters a good choice?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

smaxwell said:


> I was getting reay to order a doz 5575's... Guess I'll look at Bemams. ICS Hunters a good choice?


I'm planning to do that. I figure that if I buy the selects then I'll get the consistency that I've been getting from Carbon Tech.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

ChadLister said:


> Thats not the reason, but who cares? ce's arrows are made in korea so it wouldnt make any difference on what kind of quality the arrows shoot or fly does it? anyways gold tip beats ce anyday me and a friend proved that at erie


it all depends on the shooter. deitmar has won the last 2 world championships shooting cx. i dont think goldtip has won a FITA tournament


----------



## brudford (Sep 15, 2006)

I'am the original starter of this thread . And after doing some research
and actual e-mails to the arrow manufatures I have come to several conclusions and facts . All Gold Tip production is in old Mexico . All of Easton production is also in Mexico except for their aluminiums . Infact very few
carbon arrows are made in America these days . What I did discover is that there are only a couple of plants in Mexico that make arrows and the American companies just put their names on the arrows . Also the USA sticker on the arrow usually means assemblyed here only . Example, Gold Tip 22 series about 60.00$ doz./Mexico, Easton Fat Boys 129.00$ doz./Mexico
more than likely same plant and same arrow . Be careful what you pay for .
I have also come to the conclusion that the US government has chased maufacturing out of this country. High payroll taxes, OHSA.extreme EPA regulations. Obscene corporate tax rates . So it is not just the low wages these companies are chasing . I also believe the only thing that Mexico is good at exporting is illegals . I'am sorry I do not trust their arrows and will seek out US arrows only if I can find any .


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

When Gold Tip need to add production to keep up with demand they contracted Victory to help them keep up with the Demand, then Victory started making their own arrows using Gold Tip Machines... At least that was discussed here years back. Victory copied the machine and then continued making their arrows.

As for Mr Nugent, he is getting free money by endorsing his arrow with Gold Tip. He does this with a lot of products, if you can afford his price it is all good for him. He had his own Aluminum Arrow out in a Zebra strip pattern through Easton, which are no more. He once had something with Oneida Labs, then it was Martin, then Browning, Renegade and so on. He once had a radio station and even a Pro Shop but if it does not make a big enough profit he moves on. Like they say business is business... So now it looks like he keeps it simple by endorsing it with not extra out of pocket costs to him. Like the Gold Tip Arrow, I doubt he cares as long as he gets his check...

The only thing that is made here for the most part is the Bow's the risers are machined here as are other parts. But some bow companies can't make it for what ever reason copying others cam design or what ever so make it and others don't... Tough place to do business these days... Everyone wants good money for the job they do otherwise some could not afford our archery equipment we buy...

Look at the job losses here in the US... too many workers and not enough good paying jobs. It is a tough place to be these days especially for the unemployed... Like I am... But life goes on and so does business...Whether you buy stuff made outside the US or not it has a trickle down affect either way...

LFM


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Where does the carbon/aluminum to make the arows come from?

Fletching, nocks, inserts, tips?

Where are the shaft made?

Where are they assembled?

There are alot of pieces to the puzzle!


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Arrow Dynamics
Material (carbon)- Aldilia, CA
Tip inserts-PDP, KS
Nocks-KC Manufacturing, OK
Machines-CDI, CA
Shrink Tape,Flexcon, CA
Employees- Topeka KS
Boxes-U-line, IL

You can't get anymore American made than that.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> Arrow Dynamics
> Material (carbon)- Aldilia, CA
> Tip inserts-PDP, KS
> Nocks-KC Manufacturing, OK
> ...


Good to hear! How did u get your info? Are you affiliated?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> Arrow Dynamics
> Material (carbon)- Aldilia, CA
> Tip inserts-PDP, KS
> Nocks-KC Manufacturing, OK
> ...


Well worth looking into now that I won't be buying Chinese Carbon Tech shafts.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

I believe Nitro is the manufacturer, but having a little trouble getting comapny info/website. Any help? Nitro?


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I manufacture arrows in Topeka KS, I have contacted PSE, Papes, Carbon Tech and many others about an all American made arrow, heck I even contacted wally world with no luck. The only way I see to change things is contacting the distributors dealers and box stores and demand American made products. Come on dealers and distributors step up, I can make anything china, mexico and korea can make. 

Glen Thurber

www.nitrostingerusa.com


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> I manufacture arrows in Topeka KS, I have contacted PSE, Papes, Carbon Tech and many others about an all American made arrow, heck I even contacted wally world with no luck. The only way I see to change things is contacting the distributors dealers and box stores and demand American made products. Come on dealers and distributors step up, I can make anything china, mexico and korea can make.
> 
> Glen Thurber
> 
> www.nitrostingerusa.com


...but you won't 1,000 shafts for a bowl of rice each day. :nono:


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> I manufacture arrows in Topeka KS, I have contacted PSE, Papes, Carbon Tech and many others about an all American made arrow, heck I even contacted wally world with no luck. The only way I see to change things is contacting the distributors dealers and box stores and demand American made products. Come on dealers and distributors step up, I can make anything china, mexico and korea can make.
> 
> Glen Thurber
> 
> www.nitrostingerusa.com


Glen, I would love to see a high speed, side-by-side comparison of the Parallel to Taper Design vs. some other top names. I know its an investment for a smaller company but may just be worth the cost.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

one word easton!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i would love to see a company come out with a shaft with identical specs that the CAE Phantoms had.

american made would be nice, but i dont insist on it.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

david 67 said:


> one word easton!


Sorry dude, Easton shafts are made in Mexico!


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nuwwave, If you can find somebody with equipment to do the testing, let me know. I also manufacture parallel shafts. Forge Bow has a cool design for an arrow-standard parallel tip end-taper to a F nock. I am not sure where Easton shafts are made, the lower end shafts are not American made.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

I shoot Gold Tip UL400 Pros because they group tighter than an arrow I have ever used....including Fat Boys! 

I also bought all USA build cars for the past 35 years...until I got a LEMON Cadillac CTS for my wife...GM crapped all over me for 18 months and 18000 miles...until I got sick of their "song and dance" bull...traded the POS for a new Acura MDX...and love it. Honda knows how to take care of customers!

I do not feel a bit sorry for GM..they and the UAW got what they deserve...BTW I am a fleet buyer for a large company. GM needs to pull thier head out of their butts...and become competitive.

I was a charirman for the IBEW unions for 20+ years...they need to look at the new world now also...things have change a lot in 20 years, even if the unions don't want to acknowledge it.. I don't feel bad about buying arrow shafts built outside of the USA....we are falling behind all the other countries because of our greed and laziness!


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have 2 doz GT expedition hunters bought in 2004 and 1 doz GT ultralite pro 600s purchased in 2005.....all of them have "made in usa" on the shafts.... i presume these were still actually "made in usa" since the transfer to mexico was in 2006...


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

The problem for me is going to china to have then made. I buy items made in Mexico and Canada and try not to buy the products made in china which is a communist country. If you think about it we are funding their military by buying items made there. Most all companies in china are owned/run by the government which does not like the United States. Things to consider before you buy archery equipment. Would you buy a new bow for under $200 that was made in china?


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

brudford said:


> My local dealer states that Gold Tip arrows moved their production to Mexico and that is why the quality has gone down hill .



gold tip arrows are made in utah mexico didnt pan out


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

brudford said:


> Hi Bruce,
> I am glad you are satistifed with the Series 22 shafts!! Yes, your local shop is correct...Gold Tip shafts have been manufactured in Mexico since 2006. The manufacturing is done there, then the raw shafts are shipped to Utah for quality control, packaging, fletching, shipping, etc. Sales and all corporate activites are done in Utah as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...




i just bought gold tip pro hunters 7595 they are great dxt 70# 29 dl


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

iharangozo94 said:


> it all depends on the shooter. deitmar has won the last 2 world championships shooting cx. i dont think goldtip has won a FITA tournament


whats the difference korea / mexico :mg:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> Arrow Dynamics
> Material (carbon)- Aldilia, CA
> Tip inserts-PDP, KS
> Nocks-KC Manufacturing, OK
> ...



only problem is those plants are filled with mexicans working for peanuts


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have contacted all the major companies about American made shafts. The companies move their production out of the USA, but will not give any price breaks to consumer. It is bs when a company says they are using their employees and machines in china. I know it is difficult to manufacture in USA, I do and am proud to say so. Any distributors or dealers that are looking for American made shafts, send me a PM.

Glen Jr.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Sorry dude, Easton shafts are made in Mexico!


Sorry Dude but your information is wrong, Eastons are all produced in the USA. Dont know where you got your info but it is bogus.


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very few easton shafts are made in USA, mexico,bangladesh and asia are where easton and beman are made. I think the aluminum and acc are made here.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> I have contacted all the major companies about American made shafts. The companies move their production out of the USA, but will not give any price breaks to consumer. It is bs when a company says they are using their employees and machines in china. I know it is difficult to manufacture in USA, I do and am proud to say so. Any distributors or dealers that are looking for American made shafts, send me a PM.
> 
> Glen Jr.


I sent an e-mail to Easton* 4 days ago *asking where the Lightspeeds are made. I have not recieved a reply yet.
Nowhere on the shafts, or the paper that comes with the shafts does it say where they are made.
Is that even legal?

My next dozen shafts between now and September will be a set of ARROW DYNAMICS.
I hope I'm happy with them when I get them.

Glen, you appear to have a door opened for you, and an opportunity here. You might consider sponsoring a pro TV hunter, and getting some advertising out there if possible. American made from Ameriican suppliers means alot to me, and apparently also to many other archers.


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am open to any opportunities or ideas regarding American made products. It would be nice to see some big distributors or well known hunters, like brother Ted to get behind American made arrows.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

NitroStinger5 - I commend you on your dedication to keep the manufacturing here and selling a good product. I have shot the arrows in the past and will do so again this hunting season.

THANKS!!!


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Glenn - Dont give up. I would keep contacting them. Especially now with the economy in the trenches, peoples eyes are starting to open a little.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> I am open to any opportunities or ideas regarding American made products. It would be nice to see some big distributors or well known hunters, like brother Ted to get behind American made arrows.


Ted, Piggy1, and Bowtarist.... are you getting all this?

American made shafts from American made supplies.

How cool is that, and what would it do for your public images?


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Greedy Americans?*

How can you say American workers are greedy when one CEO carrys home an annual salary that would cover labor cost for 300 employees for a year. Most USA companies get so many tax breaks it covers most of their payrolls. Who's greedy?? :thumbs_do


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Darton2-I am not giving up, been making arrows for around 17 years. I need some of that bail-out money the govt. is giving out, or a company to push this American made arrow to a new level. I get no tax breaks, and do not have a CEO.


----------



## konadog (Mar 6, 2009)

2005Ultramag said:


> *I've been anti-made in China for years. *
> 
> I've refused to buy ANYTHING made in China to the point that I sometmes piss people off when I'm shopping. Too damned bad. It's my money, and my choice.
> 
> As long as I can find CT shafts made here I'll buy them, but if I see any marked Made in China then they can rot on the shelf.


I fill the same way, we need to get the jobs back home, China can kiss my bottom side.:darkbeer:


----------



## -chris- (Nov 7, 2005)

Glen I will say that your arrows are far better than anything I have ever shot; and I've shot almost every name brand arrow. Today I was at the local shop and decided that this year I was going to switch back to the orange label stingers from the greens. The shafts I was shooting are 6 years old and they have been put through hell (they have been my squirrel arrows the past couple of years) and they still shoot just like new. Just want to say thanks for a great product and keep up the good work.


----------



## Huntr2 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Brand question*

Wher are Carbon Impact made? Not Carbon Express, I think they are also made in China. Footbalfan


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> Very few easton shafts are made in USA, mexico,bangladesh and asia are where easton and beman are made. I think the aluminum and acc are made here.


I do not think any of Eastons's A/C arrows are made in the states.....too much hand labor involved in the process for Easton to justify giving an American a job. 

At least some of the Al arrows are made in the states, but when I went through the Salt Lake plant last, I did not see anyone on the manufacturering machinery that appeared to have been born in the Salt Lake area.


State, county, and city taxes kill a lot of companies in some states....resulting in them moving to other places including overseas. Stupid politicians....blame them not the companies.


----------



## wapster (Apr 4, 2008)

*Nitro's*

I bought a used bow 2 weeks ago and the guy threw in 9 nitro stinger arrows with it. My first thought was yea I'll take the arrows but their probably junk because I had never even heard of them. They are now considered my BEST addition to my arrow arsenal. They fly perfect even with a fixxed blade attached. 
I just stumbled on this thread this morning and I had to add my 2 cents worth. I have never seen these arrows on a shelf at any of my local archery shops and I have no idea how expensive they are since they came with my bow deal. So far I am impressed. 
Keep up the good work and hope you stay AMERICAN made Glen.

thanks


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info Glenn. Wish I would have found this info a while ago. I actually posted something similar a few months ago looking for american made arrows. I will be buying my next set from you guys. I was able to find one place online to order from. Do you have others?

http://www.unlimitedoutdoors.com/arrowdynamicspage.html


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

people think its no big deal that our manufacturing is going to foreign markets but what happens when we are at war with china and have to call them to order some missiles? Our workforce is not properly trained there are not any young toolmakers and machine operators to speak of. at the shops i have worked in I am the young guy at 40 years old. so anyone that thinks we are just talking about arrows needs to remove their head from rectum and see the bigger picture!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

wapster said:


> I bought a used bow 2 weeks ago and the guy threw in 9 nitro stinger arrows with it. My first thought was yea I'll take the arrows but their probably junk because I had never even heard of them. They are now considered my BEST addition to my arrow arsenal. They fly perfect even with a fixxed blade attached.
> I just stumbled on this thread this morning and I had to add my 2 cents worth. I have never seen these arrows on a shelf at any of my local archery shops and I have no idea how expensive they are since they came with my bow deal. So far I am impressed.
> Keep up the good work and hope you stay AMERICAN made Glen.
> 
> thanks



In last year's Lancaster Archery Supply catalog they are competitively priced with other good quality shafts. They aren't in the catalog this year. I hope they're still carrying them because I want to try a dozen before hunting season starts.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> In last year's Lancaster Archery Supply catalog they are competitively priced with other good quality shafts. They aren't in the catalog this year. I hope they're still carrying them because I want to try a dozen before hunting season starts.


Lancaster has an aweful catalog and website. Many items in their catalog don't appear on their website and lots of products they actually have don't appear in either

Unfortunately they don't realize when people put an order together, they want to get everything they need from one place to keep the shipping cost down. When you don't find everything you need at Lancaster via their catalog or website (even if they have it but you'd have to call), it's easy to shop around and if you find everything you need elsewhere, they loose a sale.

They need one database that feeds their website, catalog and order takers. In this day and age, people just aren't going to wait until the following day to call to see if they have an item that doesn't show up.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

greennock said:


> Lancaster has an aweful catalog and website. Many items in their catalog don't appear on their website and lots of products they actually have don't appear in either
> 
> Unfortunately they don't realize when people put an order together, they want to get everything they need from one place to keep the shipping cost down. When you don't find everything you need at Lancaster via their catalog or website (even if they have it but you'd have to call), it's easy to shop around and if you find everything you need elsewhere, they loose a sale.
> 
> They need one database that feeds their website, catalog and order takers. In this day and age, people just aren't going to wait until the following day to call to see if they have an item that doesn't show up.


While what you say may be true, there's nothing stopping you from picking up a phone, and calling in an order. You'll get a person that puts customer satisfaction FIRST, and they can tell you before you hang up if they can complete your order right away, or if they need to get something in for you.
If you're looking for a specific item, and you don't find it in the catalog, but think it might be in the store... why would you NOT CALL and confirm it?
In my experience the catalog contains items that they feel confident will be in stock for the full year of the current edition.
Every experience I've had with Lancaster since I bought my first bow there in 2005 has been a lesson in exemplary customer service, and an example of how to make exceeding expectations look easy.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Nitro Stinger 5 said:


> I am open to any opportunities or ideas regarding American made products. It would be nice to see some big distributors or well known hunters, like brother Ted to get behind American made arrows.


Glenn, maybe you have tried this, but what about putting a thread on AT selling arrows like the string makers do. Just keep it up top and get some of you loyals to post good reviews. Maybe offer a discount to AT members.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> While what you say may be true, there's nothing stopping you from picking up a phone, and calling in an order. You'll get a person that puts customer satisfaction FIRST, and they can tell you before you hang up if they can complete your order right away, or if they need to get something in for you.
> If you're looking for a specific item, and you don't find it in the catalog, but think it might be in the store... why would you NOT CALL and confirm it?
> In my experience the catalog contains items that they feel confident will be in stock for the full year of the current edition.
> Every experience I've had with Lancaster since I bought my first bow there in 2005 has been a lesson in exemplary customer service, and an example of how to make exceeding expectations look easy.


You're correct that I could pick up the phone and I have. You will loose business if people have to wait and call in the order. That's why they have a website so people can place an order at their convienence, weeknights, weekends, holidays... If they can't put everything in their catalog, there's no reason it can't all be on their website. Using multiple databases to run your business is a really bad idea. If you can call and talk to someone and they look it up in their system, that should be hooked up to the website. It's a really simple process. I can't imagine anyone paying for a system that does otherwise nowadays.

If I need some shafts, vanes and points and the points aren't listed, they may have them but I want to get my order in now, not tomorrow or next monday as I just spent time putting the order together. Keystone has everything I'm looking for so Lancaster just lost the order and Keystone got it. Just an example.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Please buy AMERICAN MADE*



2005Ultramag said:


> *I've been anti-made in China for years. *
> 
> I've refused to buy ANYTHING made in China to the point that I sometmes piss people off when I'm shopping. Too damned bad. It's my money, and my choice.
> 
> As long as I can find CT shafts made here I'll buy them, but if I see any marked Made in China then they can rot on the shelf.


 Hey Ultra there is one thing we agree on, I have boycotted China made CA-CA for over 15 years. It used to really upset my wife and son when we where looking for shoes for him and the first thing I did was look at where they are made. And to all the people that state that the stuff we have "clothes, Keyboards, TVs, and other things that are not made in America, We know we cant buy everything not imported, but when I do have a choice you know I am going to BUY AMERICAN MADE.


----------



## MichHunter (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought my Easton Nano-Infused arrows, partly because they say "Made in America" on the shaft and partly because I felt they were good arrows.


----------



## MichHunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Glen,

I added Arow Dynamics to my favorites and I will look your arrows up next time I need some. Right know I have two recurve bows that I need a dozen arows for. One is labeled 50X# and the other is 35#. Do you sell arrows for these. If not I can buy Easton aluminums. It appears they are made in the U.S.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Ive NEVER had a problem with a Gold Tip, and I test EVERYTHING!
They are the best Ive ever tested in tolerences as well as strenghth.
If they werent I wouldnt shoot them.
Nuff said.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hollowpoint said:


> Ive NEVER had a problem with a Gold Tip, and I test EVERYTHING!
> They are the best Ive ever tested in tolerences as well as strenghth.
> If they werent I wouldnt shoot them.
> Nuff said.


 I really dont think that the quality is the point the point is there are some arrows made in America and Gold Tip are not among them.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

BigBore56 said:


> I shoot Gold Tip UL400 Pros because they group tighter than an arrow I have ever used....including Fat Boys!
> 
> I also bought all USA build cars for the past 35 years...until I got a LEMON Cadillac CTS for my wife...GM crapped all over me for 18 months and 18000 miles...until I got sick of their "song and dance" bull...traded the POS for a new Acura MDX...and love it. Honda knows how to take care of customers!
> 
> ...



I am sure glad that was used to be chairman with an attitude like that toward the american worker OUR UNION does not need that or You.

Paul Coleman
IBEW L.U. 583


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*letting everybody know*

keeping at the top


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

I wish we could get some comment from actual manufacturers on here.

Except Glenn, thanks for the info. Apreciate it.

Hopefully we have brought you a few more customers.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

FINALLY got an answer from Easton.




> Steve,
> 
> All of our shafts are made in the USA other than the Lightspeeds, the Fatboys and the Flatlines. Everything else is made in our facility in Utah or in Indiana. Please let us know if there is anything else that you need.
> 
> ...


----------



## spur79 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just came across this thread and I didn't believe Gold Tip moved out of the USA. I e-mailed them and received a response in less than 10 minutes. Here is the e-mail.

"We have actually been rolling our raw shafts in Tijuana, Mexico for the past four years. We made the move down there in 2006…we do understand the need to support our U.S. economy, and we continue to do so. Even with the rolling process in Mexico, we still spend 9 out of every 10 dollars here in the U.S. All our components, the raw carbon, the packaging, etc is made in the USA. We run operations out of Orem, Utah.



Hope this answers your question…have a great day!"

I can't believe I bought Gold Tips last year. I thought they were still made in the USA. I am disappointed in myself. I won't be purchasing any more shafts from Gold Tip now. Time to find a replacement.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

spur79 said:


> I just came across this thread and I didn't believe Gold Tip moved out of the USA. I e-mailed them and received a response in less than 10 minutes. Here is the e-mail.
> 
> "We have actually been rolling our raw shafts in Tijuana, Mexico for the past four years. We made the move down there in 2006…we do understand the need to support our U.S. economy, and we continue to do so. Even with the rolling process in Mexico, we still spend 9 out of every 10 dollars here in the U.S. All our components, the raw carbon, the packaging, etc is made in the USA. We run operations out of Orem, Utah.
> 
> ...


FYI , Carbon Techs are now made in China.

Still lots of great shooting American arrows to choose from.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

2005Ultramag said:


> FINALLY got an answer from Easton.


looks like i will be shooting fmj's this season i used to buy gold tips but there is know way i am going to buy anymore!!


----------



## Craveman (Jun 18, 2009)

Nuwwave said:


> I wonder what Uncle Ted thinks of his arrows being made in Mexico?


I was just thinking the same thing. One would think that he would insist on an American made arrow.
I have been using the Nugent Gold Tips exclusively for several years and have always been happy with their performance but if this is the case I'll have to reconsider my choice. 
I just looked over all of my shafts and can't find any markings as to where any were made. This includes several dozen purchased over the last 5 or so years. I had never noticed before.:***:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Craveman said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. One would think that he would insist on an American made arrow.
> I have been using the Nugent Gold Tips exclusively for several years and have always been happy with their performance but if this is the case I'll have to reconsider my choice.
> I just looked over all of my shafts and can't find any markings as to where any were made. This includes several dozen purchased over the last 5 or so years. I had never noticed before.:***:


If any arrow shaft doesn't say MADE IN USA right in them then they ain't made here.


----------



## jsthntn247 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone gonna try those aerodynamic arrow? I need some for this upcoming season. Anybody know how much a dozen is?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe its time for St Croix to start manufacturing arrows, you know ,the fishing rod manufacturer in Wisconsin. I wonder if they couldnt tool up for arrow shafts without too much difficulty.

How bout it St. Croix?


----------

